# please help carb/fuel issue



## dgh91 (May 6, 2009)

i have a 85 720 with the z24 i started out have a bad high end power fade when i would get up to about 30 it would starve for fuel and die when i got out and checked the carb it was empty i replace the fuel pump with one that was rated for 2.5 to 4.5 psi that didnt fix it so i got a weber 32/36 dgev carb and it still didnt fix i was told that the return line could be my problem so i put a fuel pressure regulator on it to slow the flow going back to the tank and even pluged it off and still doesnt fix it please help me lol thanks daniel


----------

